# White pride/fash/EDL marches in south Wales



## sunny jim (Feb 24, 2013)

Bottom line it has to be stopped. I expect Swansea fans will be at the forefront plus nazis from around the UK. Fuck nazis and the train/buses they came in on.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Whereabouts is this spectacular flop going to take place?


----------



## Firky (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Whereabouts is this spectacular flop going to take place?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2013)

They don't care about their poor mums then


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Swansea's shame.


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 24, 2013)

Time to get some rainbow coloured banners organised for the toll booths on the m4 then...or stickers just below the windows.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2013)

this will end well


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Swansea's shame.


Is it actually organised in Swansea, or is it that it's just the destination?


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 24, 2013)

I know lots of Cardiff Soul Crew who fucking hate nazis and Swansea for that matter.


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Is it actually organised in Swansea, or is it that it's just the destination?


 
Cant see it being in Cardiff tbh


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

Well clearly they're too scared to do it in Cardiff.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well clearly they're too scared to do it in Cardiff.


 
They got chased out of Cardiff the last attempt.


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 24, 2013)

The Rhonda valley maybe? Joke!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

I bet they'd tumble down Constitution Hill beautifully. Just imagine the undignified tangle at the bottom.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

nogojones said:


> They got chased out of Cardiff the last attempt.



Glad to say that I remember that. 

Shame on Swansea.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 24, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Bottom line it has to be stopped. I expect Swansea fans will be at the forefront plus nazis from around the UK. Fuck nazis and the train/buses they came in on.



Got any proof about it being Swansea fans? If it's Swansea fans in any number, I don't mean some armchair tosser and his mate, but actual regulars in number, I'd be very interested to know.


----------



## free spirit (Feb 24, 2013)

go to swansea in early march to fly a flag with other people flying flags.... sounds fucking riveting, surely they'll not get more than a couple of dozen fellow flag flying idiots will they?


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 24, 2013)

Only that Swansea has always been a right wing fan base support group with the NF and the BNP, so say my Cardiff City fans mates.

put it to a poll if you want


----------



## Belushi (Feb 24, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Only that Swansea has always been a right wing fan base support group with the NF and the BNP, so say my Cardiff City fans mates.


 
An excellent impartial source


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Only that Swansea has always been a right wing fan base support group with the NF and the BNP, so say my Cardiff City fans mates.
> 
> put it to a poll if you want


Yes, but your Cardiff City mates do not form an unbiased, disinterested group, do they? The hatred between Cardiff and Swansea is just that. Hatred. No different from any other naked prejudice.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Swansea's shame.



Shame on London that the EDL have marched there I suppose. 

Having reassured yourselves that you're all much more civilised than that poorer place with the better football, given it does need to be stopped, wouldn't solidarity work a bit better than sneering. 

Even so it'll probably be three wankers and a dog. Let's be honest.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 24, 2013)

They will be completely outnumbered and laughed at


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 24, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Only that Swansea has always been a right wing fan base support group with the NF and the BNP, so say my Cardiff City fans mates.
> 
> put it to a poll if you want


 
I tell you what, poll your mates what colour their team is eh, really challenge them. What absolute nonsense.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 24, 2013)

They are used to that by now though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> They will be completely outnumbered and laughed at


I do like my mental image of the tangled undignified heap at the bottom of Constitution Hill. Broken flags and impotent rage. I fear they don't have the backbone to get up there though. It's a steep climb.


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 24, 2013)

http://isearch.avg.com/search?cid={...0475c86bb507a0d7a5a33-69222b29b0be47bff8e53c5


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> http://isearch.avg.com/search?cid={...0475c86bb507a0d7a5a33-69222b29b0be47bff8e53c5


That leads to search box.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2013)

nice us of the not-at-all dodgy cross there 'but its a celtic symbol'  aye


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 24, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Bottom line it has to be stopped. I expect Swansea fans will be at the forefront plus nazis from around the UK. Fuck nazis and the train/buses they came in on.


 
Swansea fans: does that refer to football fans?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, but not football in the US sense.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> US sense.


Oxymoron?


----------



## Fingers (Feb 25, 2013)

All your Swansea nazis here  http://edlnews.co.uk/index.php/feat...1022-casuals-united-promote-swansea-nazi-fest


----------



## Swansea Premier (Feb 25, 2013)

Why do people blow things out of proportion???
It's a celebration of heritage. Why can it not be the same as other pride days???
And to assume it will be mostly  football types is obsurd. It just goes to show how narrow minded people really are. Jump on any old bandwagon just to feed your fascist addicted lives. It is not organized by the NF.... No banners or any flags other than the white Pride flag is permitted.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 25, 2013)

Swansea Premier said:


> Why do people blow things out of proportion???
> It's a celebration of heritage. Why can it not be the same as other pride days???
> And to assume it will be mostly football types is obsurd. It just goes to show how narrow minded people really are. Jump on any old bandwagon just to feed your fascist addicted lives. It is not organized by the NF.... No banners or any flags other than the white Pride flag is permitted.


Put the venue up then lad.

As if you're even involved.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 25, 2013)

Fingers said:


> All your Swansea nazis here http://edlnews.co.uk/index.php/feat...1022-casuals-united-promote-swansea-nazi-fest


So it turns out most of them are English defence league.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not going unless Brian Powell is there. FACT


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 25, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> So it turns out most of them are English defence league.


No, it turns out that they're petty much all welsh.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> No, it turns out that they're petty much all welsh.


EDL I said.

That Powell family though, Jesus


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 25, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> EDL I said.
> 
> That Powell family though, Jesus


So wdl. Look at your link.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 25, 2013)

In fact that link doesn't say they're edl - it says they were pretty much ran out of the edl. wtf?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2013)

Can you attend if you're only 50% white or do you have to be 100%?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2013)

Swansea Premier said:


> Why do people blow things out of proportion???
> It's a celebration of heritage. Why can it not be the same as other pride days???
> And to assume it will be mostly football types is obsurd. It just goes to show how narrow minded people really are. Jump on any old bandwagon just to feed your fascist addicted lives. It is not organized by the NF.... No banners or any flags other than the white Pride flag is permitted.


 
please enlighten us
what other pride days are comparable?
what do whites have to be proud of as whites?
why Swansea?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> please enlighten us
> what other pride days are comparable?
> what do whites have to be proud of as whites?
> why Swansea?


 
yeah Cardiff would be more convenient for me


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 25, 2013)

Also can you do it on the Sunday? the game is on Saturday cheers


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can you attend if you're only 50% white or do you have to be 100%?


 
maybe you can only go for half the day?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2013)

there is no wdl


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 25, 2013)

Fingers said:


> All your Swansea nazis here http://edlnews.co.uk/index.php/feat...1022-casuals-united-promote-swansea-nazi-fest


 
Granted, their politics will split some, but the fact they mocked it up like Family Fortunes is fucking awesome.

"We asked a 100 people to name their favourite racist synonym...".


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> there is no wdl


Just welsh racists then, let's get that clear? Welsh racists trying to organise a racist event? In wales?


----------



## dylanredefined (Feb 25, 2013)

Why bother?
   The idea that whites are in any danger of becoming oppressed is ridiculous. It might be annoying listening to alternative views of history
and a few media articles extolling the virtues of everything that isn't British and doing down the English and anyone who wants identify as
English or British. Hardly cultural genocide is it? Frankly the EDL and the last night of the proms is embarrassing to a lot of people though
no one wants to get rid of the latter and the former has as much right to exist as any other fringe group.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 25, 2013)

This photo makes me laugh... a lot....


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 25, 2013)

That's in a caravan, a caravan that might be in...ENGLAND.


----------



## tiny white penis pride (Feb 25, 2013)

_really looking forw__ard to this event , its going to be a massive wankfest. Our tiny penises will swell with white pride and make us feel powerful __!!!!!_










tiny mod edit


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 25, 2013)

What like bigger than the last EDL demo? over 30 people? AWESOME!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 25, 2013)

tiny white penis pride said:


> really looking forward to this event , its going to be a massive wankfest. Our tiny penises will swell with white pride and make us feel powerful !!!!!
> 
> 
> tiny mod edit


Bless!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 25, 2013)

Fingers said:


> This photo makes me laugh... a lot....


Hang on xmas isn't very pagan is it? Or is it one of those ones imposed on a pure paganicity?


----------



## Fingers (Feb 25, 2013)

Wayne Baldwin in the background


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Just welsh racists then, let's get that clear? Welsh racists trying to organise a racist event? In wales?


Has anyone here claimed we don't have racists in Wales? Or are you just arguing with yourself and hoping someone will join in?

The reason I mentioned the EDL is because they were mentioned a good few times on that page fingers linked to. Also because the last time there was a demo and counter demo of this kind in Swansea, the EDL organised it. It was pathetic, as far as I saw only about 20 of them turned up and they were drunk and shouty and doing Nazi salutes down high street. The police surrounded them and kept them away from the much larger crowd of the counter demo, which was over the road in Castle square.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 25, 2013)

You can bet your last pound there will be a number of EDL there.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 25, 2013)

So when is this again? Are we doing a pitch invasion? I know some people in Brizzle be up for it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2013)

Fingers said:


> This photo makes me laugh... a lot....


at least three of them would have struggled to make it into the sa, let alone the ss.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> at least three of them would have struggled to make it into the TA, let alone the ss.


 

ffy


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2013)

Pingu said:


> ffy


Quite possibly


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2013)

The white pride rally will be in Swansea. Not really how this came to be in question.

It is being pushed on the NF website. Due to the BNP getting all suited up and trying to be respectable, many of their members have defected to the NF.

There is also due to be a Blood and Honour gig in the night with the Welsh band Waradigeath, Blackout and a "European Guest Band”. The gig in itself has the potential to bring out pond life from afar.

There will be two separate responses.

*An official UAF counter demo* - Rally and March Against The Nazi National Front Sat March 9th 11:00 am Castle Sq Swansea

*There will also be a mobile Anti-fa response.*

As for the football connection – it is common knowledge that Swansea’s self proclaimed ‘top boy’ and author of the hooli-book Swansea Jacks, is a key figure in the local BNP. They have links with the Red Hand of Ulster mob – whose flag has been seen flying at Swansea home games.

However, whilst many of the local fash are Swansea ‘fans’, they are small in number and there is no reason to suggest that ‘the jacks’ in general are particularly right wing.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 25, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can you attend if you're only 50% white or do you have to be 100%?


You can attend the morning session or the afternoon session, but not both.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 25, 2013)

Fingers said:


> This photo makes me laugh... a lot....


 
Talk about skimming the shallow end of the gene pool.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## oneunder (Feb 27, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casuals_United

Casuals United is organised around several British football teams' supporters. A leading organiser of Casuals United is Jeff Marsh of Barry, South Wales, a former member of the Soul Crew football hooligan firm


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

Posting from the SA postcode area :

Can some of you be aware that there'll very very likely be plenty of Swansea redsidents attending the counter demo on Saturday? (Including us as it happens). Plenty of flyers floating about here.

Some of those will be Swans fans too. FFS. Not the thread for Cardiff/Swansea footy handbags


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

Typo unintended but retained for troof


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2013)

I wish I could afford it but looking bleak. If there are any Brummies up for paying my diesel to come along I'm happy to drive.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> However, whilst many of the local fash are Swansea ‘fans’, they are small in number and there is no reason to suggest that ‘the jacks’ in general are particularly right wing.


 
Cheers for that Clint, you know it.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 4, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>



That makes me want to join the BM. Punting Cambridge twats.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 4, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


>


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2013)

don't preempt any of that william
and i think you are being a bit unfair on the thread too


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


>



This is a comedy sketch, yes?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 4, 2013)

editor said:


> This is a comedy sketch, yes?


 
Yes, but its funny cos it so true. Did you see the stuff masrshy posted for real?


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Yes, but its funny cos it so true. Did you see the stuff masrshy posted for real?


I'm not so sure I want to. Why should anyone care what he says about, well,  anything?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

ddraig said:


> don't preempt any of that william
> and i think you are being a bit unfair on the thread too


 
Maybe slightly, apols, just thought there was a little too much anti Jack stuff. Bur yes, it's more important that the turnout for the antis on Sat will be healthy. We'll def be there and I hope plenty others make it also.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 4, 2013)

If I can sort childcare (only moved back to south Wales last week, still a bit up in the air) I will definitely be there.


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> ..


 
"10 WDL vs a 1,000 UAF... I think we did really well" 

That reminds me of the EDL gathering in Slough (I think) and it was one bloke and his flag.


----------



## Kingsway91 (Mar 4, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>






Clint Iguana said:


> Yes, but its funny cos it so true. Did you see the stuff masrshy posted for real?


 
Definitely not Marshy, no can of cheap lager in view.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 4, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not so sure I want to. Why should anyone care what he says about, well, anything?


 
Cos it is hysterical... this video is not too far from what the real thing was like - with no sense of irony. And as already posted, the big difference is there was always a can of beer in shot.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2013)

more NON racist white pride supporters
http://edlnews.co.uk/index.php/latest-news/latest-news/1044-the-edl-and-their-manchester-demo-nazis


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ?
> why Swansea?


 
Well yes I'd like to know why Swansea has been selected for this. Do the organisers think they'll find a more receptive audience than elsewhere?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2013)

They almost got killed last time they came to Cardiff thats why


----------



## junglevip (Mar 6, 2013)

What makes them feel like this in the first place? None of them look healthy or happy, I am quite sad for them. I am going for a walk with my lurcher now and try to think up ways to cheer up the edl and hopefully bring them around to a new way of looking at things!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

apparently some one has been into a local pub here in Cardiff asking about socialist meetings and when it was explained to them they said something about wanting to 'give another point of view', took a picture of the meeting chalkboard and left


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2013)

Could be plod or fash.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

yeah, going to have to keep an eye on that one


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 6, 2013)

firky said:


> Could be plod or fash.


Astonishing insight.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

adding extra value as always!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2013)

On the 'why Swansea?' thing, I wonder whether it's because these people perceive Swansea as being one of the largest (almost)-all-white large cities in the UK, which it pretty much is ...

Bob2009 said  'white power' types were severly challenged in Cardiff last time they tried it there, but my fear for Saturday in Swansea isn't the turnout for the antis -- I think it'll be reasonably healthy and will well outnumber the fash -- but who the antis will be.

'Usual suspects' for leftie demos? Or will more of the general pop be supportive at least?

Long time since I went to any anti Nazi demo, and the last time, a million years ago, was not in Swansea. Can't say I'm all that optimistic


----------



## 8115 (Mar 6, 2013)

Who are unsuitable designers?


----------



## 8115 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm not very up on racist's fashion.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> On the 'why Swansea?' thing, I wonder whether it's because these people perceive Swansea as being one of the largest (almost)-all-white large cities in the UK, which it pretty much is ...
> 
> Bob2009 said 'white power' types were severly challenged in Cardiff last time they tried it there, but my fear for Saturday in Swansea isn't the turnout for the antis -- I think it'll be reasonably healthy and will well outnumber the fash -- but who the antis will be.
> 
> ...


 
you seem to be preempting again william

why do you think the general population may not be supportive? i've got to go with CDL's post that they will be seriously outnumbered and laughed at by the people of swansea, never mind any protestors
and who are the 'usual suspects'?

and why oh why aren't you optimistic?
not having a go, i want to understand where you're coming from


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

8115 said:


> Who are unsuitable designers?


stone island or some 'expensive' shit


----------



## sunnysidedown (Mar 7, 2013)

8115 said:


> Who are unsuitable designers?



Boateng.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 7, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Well yes I'd like to know why Swansea has been selected for this. Do the organisers think they'll find a more receptive audience than elsewhere?


 

I think it would be giving the NF more credit than they deserve to suggest they have any strategy here. I think it is simply a case of there being some hardcore Nazis based in Swansea who have got off their arse to organise something.

This Searchlight article gives a little background to the sketch.




> South Wales National Front are planning a "White Pride World Wide" demo, to take place in Swansea on 9 March 2013. Although their publicity pretends the demo is against racial discrimination directed at whites, it's organised by Hitler-worshipping (and nearly identical) Nazi brothers Bryan & David Powell (of Morriston, Swansea) .....
> 
> ............The Powell brothers became notorious after being photographed among the Sieg Heiling Nazis of (Casuals United founder) Jeff Marsh's EDL branch the Welsh Defence League, during the WDL demo in Swansea, 17 Oct 2009; but, after the Powells had been exposed as Nazis, the EDL still chose Bryan Powell to steward an EDL march in London, 5 March 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 8, 2013)

On a sort of related note, I attend a regular clinic for kidney check ups and the other day I turned up and was chatting to the receptionist as usual when I scanned the room and there was a guy there with a hoodie on that had an English flag on the back and the words EDL Bristol division written on the back. I wouldn't have noticed him but he was deliberately sitting forward in the chair so as to make it visible. I pointed it out to the receptionist who asked me not to kick off (have been known to be a bit feisty!) as I found it really offensive. She didn't know him, which is odd as all the patients are regulars.I didn't do anything, as I didn't want to embarrass the staff and patients but he knew I thought he was a twat as I eyeballed him on the way back from having my bloods taken. Haven't seen him since.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

in Cardiff?


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 8, 2013)

ddraig said:


> in Cardiff?


 

Yep, at The Heath Hospital.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 8, 2013)

Cheers for that background Clint ....




ddraig said:


> you seem to be preempting again william
> 
> why do you think the general population may not be supportive? *i've got to go with CDL's post that they will be seriously outnumbered and laughed at by the people of swansea*, never mind any protestors
> and who are the 'usual suspects'?
> ...


 
Just to clarify then
(that previous post from me was about rushed so apols for that)

I've bolded the bit of your post above that I most agree with, I have no doubt these NF clowns will be much outnumbered tomorrow, and never have had doubt on that particular score.

What I was a fair bit more doubtful about and still am, was that the demo will be anything other than dominated by local 'usual suspects'. By that I meant shorthand for the smallish number of people who sell Trot papers in Oxford Street here every Saturday. I very much hope there will be more people on the anti side than just them!

There could be a strong student/university contingent to be fair, and I wouldn't be surprised if Sian James (Lab MP for Swansea East) turns up too, she's got a good record on this sort of thing.

I would appear that the anti-demo is starting off at the Waterfront Musem at the Marina, ie not right in the centre, but I'm so far unclear about route of march? and details so far -- will do more checks.

More generally to explain pessimism :

There've been occasions I've been depressed by hearing casually xenophobic/borderline racist comments by *one or two* at work or in pubs, but that *does not* mean I think Swansea residents in the main are full on racist by any means at all. I'm even more sure that people like the Powells are shunned by all but a tiny number of outright nutters.

Just musing though, as I've done before here, that *some* people here seem openly to get away with a bit more dodgy shit unchallenged, and more noticeably than in other places I've been to and lived in. Not sure my anecdotage proves anything significant though, and can I be clear that I'm making no point at all about 'Wales' -- just some aspects of the bit of it that I live in.

And I also wondered whether *some* of yer average shoppers in the street might dismiss _both_ sides as 'politics' and any argy bargy as 'troublemaking'. That thought's most likely overinfluenced by so many I work every day with being less politically minded than the average ... apolitical person ..

Let's hope my lack of optimsim is proved hugely wrong tomorrow ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 8, 2013)

South Wales Evening Post reports today (front page) that leader of Swansea Council has said that the white power demo is very unwelcome. Will link in a moment.

ETA : arse, can't find it online ...  ... in rush now though ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

not difficult
http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/S...tory-18353674-detail/story.html#axzz2MxZxatkF

lovely comments too


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...h-planned-for-central-swansea-91466-32951607/


> A spokesman for the student movement the National Campaign against Fees and Cuts which is also opposing the White Pride March said:”The Welsh working class can be proud of its recent history of combating fascism.
> 
> “In 2009-2010, when the English Defence League (EDL) was at its height, they attempted five demonstrations in Wales despite never having more than a handful of members living in the country.
> “Each of the demonstrations was a resounding failure for the EDL, who have since given up on the country.”


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 9, 2013)

Heading into wales on m4 (for family do near  brecon) noticed an unusual police video surveillance van recording West bound traffic.  No flags or unsuitable designers obvious here!... best wishes to all anti facists in Swansea.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

going well for the master race so far
*Ms. Something-Else* ‏@*AuntieFarr*
The 'New Dawn' a bit of a washout, as a generous maximum of 45 clapped out Nazis show to the #*swanseaprotest*. #*EDL*http://twitpic.com/c9wdaa









*Caro Warren* ‏@*40Karrots*
There's not many of them! Off you go nazis #*swanseaprotest*pic.twitter.com/CtMDYdxvAG


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

so here is the twitter tag
#*swanseaprotest* 
and 2 suggested people to follow
https://twitter.com/AuntieFarr
https://twitter.com/EvansTheCrime



> *Jason Evans* ‏@*EvansTheCrime*
> I tell you what, the anti-fascists are buggers for drums.#*swanseaprotest*


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

excellent sign 
http://instagram.com/p/Wo6C0EKdbR/
can't embed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2013)

ddraig said:


> excellent sign
> http://instagram.com/p/Wo6C0EKdbR/
> can't embed


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

demo over already!
alledged blood and honour gig tonight


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Swansea's shame.


Hey it ain't my shame, guv! I don't want the wankers in my home town!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Glad to say that I remember that.
> 
> Shame on Swansea.


Oi sod off, you n all! Most of us don't want the twats in our town, thank you!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

anti's pic from earlier
*Katrine Williams ‏@Katrinewilliams*
*Community in Swansea demonstrating in large numbers to oppose the handful of NF who have turned up. pic.twitter.com/xS4jSezTye*





ting in large numbers to oppose the handful of NF who have turned up. pic.twitter.com/xS4jSezTye


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2013)

A


ddraig said:


> demo over already!
> alledged blood and honour gig tonight


Lots Swansea ppl turned up to tell them to fuck off apparently and they had 2 buses...only one was full


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> Has anyone here claimed we don't have racists in Wales? Or are you just arguing with yourself and hoping someone will join in?
> 
> The reason I mentioned the EDL is because they were mentioned a good few times on that page fingers linked to. Also because the last time there was a demo and counter demo of this kind in Swansea, the EDL organised it. It was pathetic, as far as I saw only about 20 of them turned up and they were drunk and shouty and doing Nazi salutes down high street. The police surrounded them and kept them away from the much larger crowd of the counter demo, which was over the road in Castle square.


I was at that one with GoneCoastal.... x


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 9, 2013)

ddraig said:


> going well for the master race so far
> *Ms. Something-Else* ‏@*AuntieFarr*
> The 'New Dawn' a bit of a washout, as a generous maximum of 45 clapped out Nazis show to the #*swanseaprotest*. #*EDL*http://twitpic.com/c9wdaa
> 
> ...


Middle copper looks like he's waving that sapling about.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 9, 2013)

Strumpet said:


> Oi sod off, you n all! Most of us don't want the twats in our town, thank you!



We're Cardiff fans, having a pop at Swansea is mandatory.

We know they are just a small minority of bad eggs, just a shame your city has the seemingly highest minority of bigots in South Wales atm.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 9, 2013)

Great day out 
we couldn't hear a thing they shouted cos our cheers were so much louder 
Hearing a few hundred people singing 'There are many many more of us than you' and looking at their pathetic presence was fab


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2013)

Football 'banter', Gromit? Aahh explains a lot....


NICE one Claire


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

nice one Clair
60 proud whites reported
http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/W...l/story.html?60596251=545333892#axzz2N3cT3hQr


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

more racists countered in america
white flour 


> *Local media reported* that the neo-Nazis were outnumbered by about a five-to-one ratio. The clowns shouted “white flour,” while others came with signs reading “wife power.”
> “The straight up message from us is you look silly,” said Lacey Williams of the Latin America Coalition. “We’re dressed like clowns and you’re the ones that look funny.”


http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/11/...lowns-in-north-carolina/#.UKKyzAScRiE.twitter


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> Great day out
> we couldn't hear a thing they shouted cos our cheers were so much louder
> Hearing a few hundred people singing 'There are many many more of us than you' and looking at their pathetic presence was fab


 
Wish I knew who you were -- we were there too, and joining in with gusto in the chants


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2013)

ddraig said:


> nice one Clair
> 60 proud whites reported
> http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/W...l/story.html?60596251=545333892#axzz2N3cT3hQr


 
One of our lot claimed 40. I'd settle for 50.

Estimate of the antis, Clair, others? About ten times that maybe?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2013)

ddraig said:


> demo over already!
> alledged blood and honour gig tonight


 
We're speculating the Globe  (They've hosted tiny fash meetings in the past)

No real info though.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

apparently was there but may have been moved


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

this report claims 50 fash and 400 anti's
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...t-swansea-white-pride-protest-91466-32956763/


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2013)

Apols for over agonising/too much pessimism yesterday afternoon,. The turnout was far from bad (my guess circa 500 or at least 400 on our side). Both Cardiff and Swansea Trades Councils brought banners, plenty of Trot 'usual suspects' paperselling, but also a fair few home made signs carried by randoms. Lots of students. Also there were all 3 area MPs (both Swansea MPs and Peter Hain .. well he was only there early on, but the Swansea two stayed). Plus the leader of the council who seemed genuinely pissed off that he had to provide council land for the 'white power' demo). Anarchist contingent, ie the ones you could work out, the ones with the flags  : about 15 or so. Heavy Police presence, including a Police Liaison officer from Greater Manchester Police, but the ones who were effectively kettled were the fash, not us.

Hope to find a picture of by far the biggest banner at some point soon, the only one properly visible by the Nazis on the other side. This was a home made monster flag with a 'Keep Britain Tidy' logo ('NF' going into bin) and an extra anti flag above it on the same pole. This was Dee, an old friend of festivaldeb's, Dee's been involved in all sorts of activism round Swansea and elsewhere (including Palestine!) for years. Good on her, especially for managing to smuggle same flag into the back garden of Swansea Museum earlier (ie much nearer the scum) until the coppers sent her back to the main demo.

In fact deb saw a whole bunch of people who've been on pretty much all demos and actions here since she was at university .... old school lefties and general protesters. Reassuring to be reminded that although there should have been more of us, we do exist and can make our presence felt.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2013)

ddraig said:


> this report claims 50 fash and 400 anti's
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...t-swansea-white-pride-protest-91466-32956763/


 
Hey, my estimate (new post above) was about right then ...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 9, 2013)

.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice vid Clair!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can you attend if you're only 50% white or do you have to be 100%?


 
You should be allowed to attend and celebrate the white half of your heritage.

Then: go home, sacrifice a goat, and mix up a big bowl of black juju.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Then: go home, sacrifice a goat, and mix up a big bowl of black juju.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 9, 2013)

Good stuff. 
We ended up not being able to sort childcare (I have taken little one on demos but was a bit reluctant with a ten month old on an anti Nazi protest although I don't know, maybe I'm too timid and it would've been ok.) due to work and birthday stuff, but good on those of you that went, thanks from someone who wasn't able to make it.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2013)

good move CDL
and nice one


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 10, 2013)

Another article

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...t-swansea-white-pride-protest-91466-32956763/


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2013)

anyone know if the gig went ahead?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2013)

Not heard or seen any local news on that, but would like to know ....


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 10, 2013)

yes, seen some pictures, it wasn't nice


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2013)

a review in Welsh
http://anerchiadanarchaidd.wordpress.com/2013/03/10/gwynebur-national-front-yn-abertawe-932013/


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 11, 2013)

http://twitpic.com/ca9vht


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 11, 2013)

Jesus


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 11, 2013)

so yeah, they dressed up in kkk outfits and hung a gollywog doll.

There not racist tho, it's just World Wide White Pride day init


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 11, 2013)

I just heard from one of the mums on the school run that it was a venue in Morriston they played. I have never been there myself but I know people who have and said it was a great venue etc. I will be having words, especially after seeing that photo. I hope they lose all their customers.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.edlnews.co.uk/index.php/latest-news/latest-news/1051-infidels-join-nazis-for-swansea-demo


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 11, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> I just heard from one of the mums on the school run that it was a venue in Morriston they played. I have never been there myself but I know people who have and said it was a great venue etc. I will be having words, especially after seeing that photo. I hope they lose all their customers.


 
Hope it wasn't where I think you mean -- a venue I've been to a cracking gig at in 2011.
(not specifying it yet in case I've guessed wrong, but could you perhaps PM me the name?)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2013)

look at the pics in that link william

feel sick


----------



## Fingers (Mar 11, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> I just heard from one of the mums on the school run that it was a venue in Morriston they played. I have never been there myself but I know people who have and said it was a great venue etc. I will be having words, especially after seeing that photo. I hope they lose all their customers.


 

*The Club*

about an hour ago
OFFICIAL STATEMENT--- THE CLUB MORRISTON WOULD LIKE TO CATEGORICALLY STATE THAT AT NO TIME ARE ANY NEO NAZI EVENTS PLANNED,WERE HELD OR ARE DUE TO BE HELD AT THE CLUB.THE RUMOURS CIRCULATING ARE VERY BAD FOR OUR BUSINESS,SO PLEASE CONCENTRATE ON WHAT ARE THE FACTS,NOT RUMOURS.NO NAZI'S JUST MUSIC.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 11, 2013)

was just about to come on and say the same. Railway inn people reckon, not the club.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 11, 2013)

I am pretty sure it will be confirmed as being at the Valleys Commando bikers clubhouse in  Abercynon.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 11, 2013)

The pub pictures in the link above are of the Railway Inn


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 11, 2013)

Something happened on my street last night that involved these people. It's all I'm sayin.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 11, 2013)

Fingers said:


> I am pretty sure it will be confirmed as being at the Valleys Commando bikers clubhouse in Abercynon.


 
Do you have any evidence of this. Its pretty damning to be putting about stories like this without any facts to fall back on.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, the massive club logo at the back of the stage. Saying that though, they host all sorts of events and charities nights and I am not away the the VCs are racist. Still it pays to check who you hire your venue to.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 11, 2013)

Fingers said:


> The pub pictures in the link above are of the Railway Inn


 
Railway Inn (Landore) then? Was not the one I expected, but not the one I thought Clair was referring to either.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 11, 2013)

Fingers said:


> *The Club*
> 
> about an hour ago
> OFFICIAL STATEMENT--- THE CLUB MORRISTON WOULD LIKE TO CATEGORICALLY STATE THAT AT NO TIME ARE ANY NEO NAZI EVENTS PLANNED,WERE HELD OR ARE DUE TO BE HELD AT THE CLUB.THE RUMOURS CIRCULATING ARE VERY BAD FOR OUR BUSINESS,SO PLEASE CONCENTRATE ON WHAT ARE THE FACTS,NOT RUMOURS.NO NAZI'S JUST MUSIC.


 
So relieved it wasn't there!

Club Morriston is OK, has done some good gigs.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 11, 2013)

ddraig said:


> look at the pics in that link william
> 
> feel sick


 
I did look, and was. But I couldn't recognise the venue, earlier.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 11, 2013)

Bigger pic of the room.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Yes, the massive club logo at the back of the stage. Saying that though, they host all sorts of events and charities nights and I am not away the the VCs are racist. Still it pays to check who you hire your venue to.


 
It's possible the club flag was brought into the venue from outside?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 12, 2013)

Seen a photo of the club logo embossed on the tables


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 12, 2013)

I am wondering if their hiring a private venue protects them from the laws about inciting racial hatred?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 12, 2013)

Nope, not at all. What may offer them some protection is if only people explicitly at that venue saw it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 12, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Yes, the massive club logo at the back of the stage. Saying that though, they host all sorts of events and charities nights and I am not away the the VCs are racist. Still it pays to check who you hire your venue to.


 
Fair enough.

I know a few of the VC quite well and they have never struck me as racist. However, I did go in the club once and decided I never wanted to go in there again due to the Nazi regalia on the walls. The club patch is the Nazi deaths head skull.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2013)

So are we concluding for def that it was the VC place in Abercynon, rather than the Railway in Landore then? Fingers -- you mentioned both.

(Not been inside either myself ... )


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 12, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> So are we concluding for def that it was the VC place in Abercynon, rather than the Railway in Landore then? Fingers -- you mentioned both.
> 
> (Not been inside either myself ... )


 
As far as i can tell they went for a pint in the railway then on to gig in the VC club


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't know what it is about those two fash-welcoming Landore pubs (Globe and Railway) tbh, I'm sure others who know my area better will know their history. That district is very close to me. Been to the Globe once about 4 years ago, not the Railway though.

Neither very nice anyway and I understand that the Railway is no better for for beer than the Globe, which was shite -- fact that they welcome those bonehead scumbags in is even more offputting.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 13, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> So are we concluding for def that it was the VC place in Abercynon, rather than the Railway in Landore then? Fingers -- you mentioned both.
> 
> (Not been inside either myself ... )


 

They went to the Railway straight after the demo.

There is also photographic evidence of Wayne Baldwin and a female friend at  'The Club' though they released a statement to deny it.

late in the evening they went to the VC club (evidence massive logo at the back of the stage and their logo emblazoned on their tables)


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 13, 2013)

http://jesshurd.com/clients/1303WhitePride/

Some more pics from the day.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## junglevip (Mar 14, 2013)

Will check out this vid a bit later


----------



## junglevip (Mar 14, 2013)

I have seen it, its not very good


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2013)

might fill in some gas for you William of Walworth


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 15, 2013)

junglevip said:


> I have seen it, its not very good


 
I've seen it now. Agreed, not very good.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2013)

2 fash in Cardiff about 40 mins ago
corner of queen opposite castle
one older one with the jacket, bonehead, head tattoos and badges and one young jet black scruff hair also with a jacket and badges
the older one had the flag and was up in peoples faces
they went in the Rummer tavern and got kicked out
was getting my bike lock out when a police van came through bollards of queen st and spotted them
was talking to someone who said they'd been spotted by someone else and told to fuck off earlier

hope they get a hiding


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2013)

weird!



> *bethanjenkins* ‏@*bethanjenkins*
> 2m​Someone told me today that there were National Front members congregating in kidwelly this weekend. Very odd. #*uaf*


----------



## mr steev (Aug 1, 2013)

> A man from the Black Country has appeared in court accused of carrying out a mock hanging of a life-sized golliwog doll while wearing a Ku Klux Klan costume.


 
http://www.expressandstar.com/news/crime/2013/08/01/black-country-man-wore-ku-klux-klan-outfit/


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2013)

KKK man pleads guilty to stirring racial hatred over ‘mock golliwog hanging



> A 23-year old man, who posted pictures of himself in Ku Klux Klan regalia and hanging a life-sized golliwog doll, has admitted stirring racial hatred.
> 
> Christopher Philips - formerly known as Darren Clifft – admitted posting the three videos on YouTube from a March music concert, organised by an extreme right-wing group in Swansea. The gig took place after a “White Pride Worldwide” march in the city.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2013)

ta for update

ah, only joking, bit of fun, didn't realise  great excuses


> When approached by our reporter at the time, Philips claimed the videos were a “bit of fun”. He said: “It was all in jest.
> 
> “The mistake I made was to put a video of the ‘lynching’ up on YouTube.
> 
> “I didn’t realise I was doing anything wrong.”


----------



## mr steev (Oct 31, 2013)

The 23-year-old also faced a second charge of using words or behaviour intending to incite racial hatred, but it was left to lie on file after he pleaded not guilty. So hopefully that will go well when he gets sentenced.
He has/had a big online presence too with the twitter name "Clansman of the West Midlands infidels" 

My local rag's reporting that he's had death threats and that his father has committed suicide, one reason being this case. 
http://www.expressandstar.com/news/...ial-hatred-after-wearing-ku-klux-klan-outfit/


----------



## mr steev (Nov 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ah, only joking, bit of fun, didn't realise  great excuses



The cunt looks really remorseful (the pic on the right is taken outside the courts)


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2013)

Why wear a suit if you're going to have it hanging round your arse like that?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 1, 2013)

looks like bits of two different suits. Might be the age old 'wear-the-trousers-more-than-the-jacket' problem, I guess.

Still, I agree - and I'm surprised to see a white supremacist wearing them in a 'lo rider' style, as I understand the young people call it.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, there is clear tonal difference. Suit miscegenation if you will.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 1, 2013)

The dock itself obscures the magistrate's view of your kex when you're in the dock though.

Is that a black power salute he's doing though?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 8, 2014)

12 months for that KKK/golliwog kid. Pointless.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2014)

the 'adamic race' ffs
first i've heard of that


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 13, 2014)

Local press finally picking up on the Abercynon connection

Love the quote from the councillor



> Fellow councillor Albert Davies visited the clubhouse after hearing what happened there.* It was shut*.
> 
> He had only been inside before the bikers took over.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2014)

just before the bit you quoted



> Mr Lewis was unsure whether he could stop future neo-Nazi events happening in the area.
> 
> *“I will look into it now,”* he said.
> 
> “I find it disgusting that this sort of thing has been going on in my ward.”


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2014)

Another one planned for Sat 5 April
http://noborderswales.wordpress.com/2014/03/09/urgent-call-out-from-south-wales-antifascist-network/


> Urgent Call-Out From South Wales Antifascist Network
> March 9, 2014 in Comment
> URGENT CALL OUT TO ALL THE ANTIFASCISTS IN BRITAIN
> 
> ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2014)

Hope there's a good turn out for the counter demo ... respect to all and every antifascist who turns up.

(we'll be in Gloucester for that w/e though, most likely  )

I think there's another anti racist (?) demo in Cardiff on Sat 22 March however -- we'll be at that one for sure.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 10, 2014)

yes, starts of just round the corner from me,  might see you there then.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2014)

wrt that event
some are saying that this is a fake group/page set up by fascists 
https://www.facebook.com/events/410580642411531


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 11, 2014)

Gavin Bl said:


> looks like bits of two different suits. Might be the age old 'wear-the-trousers-more-than-the-jacket' problem, I guess.
> 
> Still, I agree - and I'm surprised to see a white supremacist wearing them in a 'lo rider' style, as I understand the young people call it.





butchersapron said:


> Yes, there is clear tonal difference. Suit miscegenation if you will.



PMSL at these two posts.

You are bad men.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2014)

ddraig said:


> wrt that event
> some are saying that this is a fake group/page set up by fascists
> https://www.facebook.com/events/410580642411531




What's that about then? Surely the event is genuine?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 12, 2014)

haven't found out anymore
the event is genuine afaik just a claim that the page/group is a fake


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 21, 2014)

Well we're definitely along to Cardiff for tomorrow anyway. We'll be coming by train, but I'm pretty sure there's at least one coachload of campaigners from Swansea coming as well.

Hopefully there'll be a strong turnout generally.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2014)

next Sat 5 April
http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...told-welcome/story-20850424-detail/story.html

re last year


> There were no reports of public order offences, and no arrests were made on the day.
> 
> However, following the rally one of those who had attended — Christopher Philip, from Willenhall in the West Midlands — uploaded a video to the internet of a man dressed in a Ku Klux Klan costume hanging a life-sized golliwog doll during an event in Abercynon.
> 
> Philip, aged 24, formerly known as Darren Clifft, was subsequently jailed for 12 months after pleading guilty to distributing a recording of visual images intended to stir up racial hatred.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 31, 2014)

Quite pleased/surprised that the SW Evening Post (which is much more often *very* right wing) has been pretty outspoken -- by their standards -- in opposition to this.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2014)

how are they being outspoken?
all i've seen is them reporting stuff, prob not seen as much as you mind


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2014)

allegedly now OFF!
with uaf claiming the credit


----------



## teqniq (Apr 5, 2014)

This just appeared on my FB feed:



> EVEN MORE URGENT. Eyewitness says about 40 fascists are gathered in Castle Square in Swansea. Can EVERYONE nearby get down there NOW to demonstrate that there is opposition to these vicious racists. Terrible mistake to call off the counter-demo.



and from Twitter


*Swafa* ‏@swafa05  28m
Reports coming in that fash are in town, some sporting banners. Main areas around castle sq, Stay safe and stick with your friends


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 5, 2014)

Just heard from someone who is in Castle square and there are no fash, just antis.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 5, 2014)

Ah 35 of them have turned up now. Look at the state of them


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2014)

there are apparently


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2014)

fucking uaf


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2014)

Clair De Lune said:


> Ah 35 of them have turned up now. Look at the state of them


They should hopefully be discouragement enough to any of the local citizens feeling particular pride in "whiteness"... whatever the hell that is.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2014)

watch out! you'll have angel etc going on about 'ill fitting suits'


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 5, 2014)

Check out these...both put on my mates car in the last few weeks-


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2014)

ffs


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2014)

some pics
https://www.facebook.com/becky.davi...10152056504026279.1073741847.511416278&type=1

arrests, both antis maybe?
http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...-pride-rally/story-20918338-detail/story.html


> TWO arrests were made as the on-off so-called “white pride” rally took place in Swansea this afternoon.
> 
> There had been uncertainty in the build-up as to whether it would actually happen and Unite Against Fascism (UAF) officially called off its counter-protest on the basis that it was off.
> 
> But members of the group did take their place in an 80-strong show of strength - organised by Swansea Trades Council - that lined up in Castle Street across the road from around 40 flag-waving protestors who responded to a call from National Front South Wales.


and a shit uaf quote


> A UAF spokesman said: “It would have been a bigger protest if we knew that it was definitely going ahead. But we had a good multi-cultural turnout and I think they got the message across the road.”


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 6, 2014)

Kudos to those who turned up. I was working unfortunately. What the hell happened with UAF?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2014)

because the white pride lot apparently turned down the 2 sites offered the uaf presumed it was off and called off the counter demo
but contrary to what a lot of the racists think, it isn't all down to the uaf and thank fuck for that
yes fair play to those that turned out

e2a this is from yesterday
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-on-the-9th-march.306801/page-7#post-13041964


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2014)

good pics on this twitter account too
https://twitter.com/spud4peas


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2014)

uaf fight back


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2014)

Wonder what pubs they went into then? 

We were in Gloucester yesterday, but we were hoodlinked into believing the whole thing was off too.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2014)

If UAF had run their students and vicars show they'd be attacked for trying to hijack or demobilise more radical actions. If you had plans and you didn't execute them don't blame UAF. If you have so little social weight that you can't organise anything - don't blame UAF.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 6, 2014)

Are these guys twins?  Maybe all NF look the same to me


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Wonder what pubs they went into then?
> 
> We were in Gloucester yesterday, but we were hoodlinked into believing the whole thing was off too.


if you follow the twitter feed they were in yates of course, then iirc ice bar and then static


----------



## nogojones (Apr 6, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Wonder what pubs they went into then?
> 
> We were in Gloucester yesterday, but we were hoodlinked into believing the whole thing was off too.


Static Bar in Swansea (01792 467998) welcomed White Pride yesterday and don't think they did anything wrong. Here's a few highlights from their comments FYI:

"From what I've seen today - its the anti protesters causing the most trouble anyway"
"I would also like to point out that the police respectfully requested we keep the group inside, away from trouble - drinking peacefully, after all - while they are inside a bar, drinking, they are off the streets not causing any trouble?"

"Obviously you wanted them out on the streets so you could get some attention instead of leaving them alone. If groups like yours didn't exist they would just be laughed at or ignored by the 99% tolerant population of Swansea but instead you fuel their hate. I am certain that the only reason they get any attention in the press is because of groups like this, in fact I bet they love you for the extra attention you give their misguided cause!"

"You're both as bad as each other. No wonder both groups involved here only have a small amount of supporters, most intelligent people understand ignoring them and you is the best option by far."


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2014)

Didn't follow Twitter, just read the quote posted above in post 222. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

you can look up the tweets even if you don't have an account


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, I tried to do that, didn't seem to work for me though. Not important now ...

We know the person who took the pictures at the station ...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

oooh well done, you may have some social weight after all!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> oooh well done, you may have some social weight after all!


What did _you _do craig?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

nothing of course, boss


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> nothing of course, boss


Why do this then?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

ever so sorry boss


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> ever so sorry boss


Good move this craig - do nothing, abuse posters not on the thread and then act odd.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

That other bloke ran at a mini-bus 5 years ago mind.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Good move this craig - do nothing, abuse posters not on the thread and then act odd.


sorry again boss! maybe i'll never grow up to be like you 

who have i abused now?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> That other bloke ran at a mini-bus 5 years ago mind.



and you call me odd


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> and you call me odd


You _are _odd. The mini-bus incident happened well after we set up TTG and MATB yet you manage to harass and stalk one person about that - and someone not even involved. Yeah. i'm the odd one. 

I do think that if you're told in public you will stop your personal harassment  - i have evidence of this.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You _are _odd. The mini-bus incident happened well after we set up TTG and MATB yet you manage to harass and stalk one person about that - and someone not even involved. Yeah. i'm the odd one.
> 
> I do think that if you're told in public you will stop your personal harassment  - i have evidence of this.


seriously, what are you on about?
what minibus?
what has any minibus got to do with the splinter boards?
who am i supposed to have harrassed and stalked?

and wtf are you on about told in public and evidence?? 
some of this is quite serious so would appreciate you clarifying, thanks


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

You - ddraig  - used someone running at a mini-bus years on and wdl/edl thing ago as evidence of just how not fucking messing about with the racists you are. You had the free run this time  - what did you do? Nothing? Apart from moan that others did nothing.


Angel. And geri. The former has nothing to do with this thread but you used it to attack her. The latter you did the same shit to for a good few years until publicly told not to.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You - ddraig  - used someone running at a mini-bus years on and wdl/edl thing ago as evidence of just how not fucking messing about with the racists you are. You had the free run this time  - what did you do? Nothing? Apart from moan that others did nothing.
> 
> 
> Angel. And geri. The former has nothing to do with this thread but you used it to attack her. The latter you did the same shit to for a good few years until publicly told not to.


i think you must have read that wrong as i've never claimed "just how not fucking messing about with the racists" i am.

what free run did i have? how do you know what i've done or not done? 
did you not have a dig at another poster on the last page?
so me making a comment on a comment about how fash look is stalking and harassing now?? ffs, stretching it a bit no? can these posters not stand up for themselves or have they got other things to get on with.
what did i do to geri that wasn't on here and all out in the open?

and who told me publicly not to do something??? when are they have meant to have done that ??? 

i think you are mistakenly or deliberately trying to paint me as something i am not


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> i think you must have read that wrong as i've never claimed "just how not fucking messing about with the racists" i am.
> 
> what free run did i have? how do you know what i've done or not done?
> did you not have a dig at another poster on the last page?
> ...


I _think _you a) had a free run and did nothing
b) had a go at a poster not on here in  cowardly fashion

I _know _that you 
a) harrassed geri when she re-joined the boards
b) That me telling you to stop stopped it.

What did i  miss?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

a) think what you want to think
b) how is commenting on another comment cowardly? shall i tag them to see if they want to report or reprimand me?

a) i did have a go at geri yes, due to the meltdown before being banned, or maybe that was you
b) so you posting something telling me to stop is 'in public' now?  seemed like you were implying that someone had a word irl

if i give you my pocket money will you protect me from the badies?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 7, 2014)

Not reading all that bollocks, i did see the minbus tho


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

yeah but come on now! you got to own up that you saw me running in the opposite direction! 
the truth will out!

e2a crying like a baby obviously!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

A defence of your behaviour that amounts to_ i did it, so what? _Suggests you haven't yet understood what behaviour you have to defend.

Yes, me telling you to grow up rather than your creepy pms is 'in public'. You did it. I told you why you were a stalkery cunt for doing so. You stopped. Angel still gets the stalkery behaviour.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> A defence of your behaviour that amounts to_ i did it, so what? _Suggests you haven't yet understood what behaviour you have to defend.
> 
> Yes, me telling you to grow up rather than your creepy pms is 'in public'. You did it. I told you why you were a stalkery cunt for doing so. You stopped. Angel still gets the stalkery behaviour.


wow
so me being annoyed and having a go at someone is stalking now??
is that just because the poster is female, your partner or both?

what pms of mine? please don't twist things again, i don't think i've ever sent a pm to geri and if i have and forgotten you are welcome to post them here 'in public'
maybe i stopped because i thought it wasn't worth going on about it and i was a bit too angry before that.
are you ever going to let it go or constantly continue these crappy claims?
how is commenting on angel's "ill fitting suits" stalkery in any way? it might annoy her and you but it isn't stalkery

if i come to the bookfair in Bristol can i feel your muscles or will i have to watch my back?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> wow
> so me being annoyed and having a go at someone is stalking now??
> is that just because the poster is female, your partner or both?
> 
> ...


Yes, come, i will crush you.

I'm was only following the girl around for good reasons. *GOOD REASONS.*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Yes, come, i will crush you.
> 
> I'm was only following the girl around for good reasons. *GOOD REASONS.*


do you hate me that much? can't bear the thought of your hatred of insignificant me taking your efforts away from the good work you do.

appreciate it if you stopped going on about stalking and following unless you can back it up as it is quite sinister and out of order.

really don't want to put you on ignore as the vast majority of your posts are decent and proper solid info that i have learnt a fair bit from.
thanks


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> do you hate me that much? can't bear the thought of your hatred of insignificant me taking your efforts away from the good work you do.
> 
> appreciate it if you stopped going on about stalking and following unless you can back it up as it is quite sinister and out of order.
> 
> ...


Is that an apology?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

does it read like one? and for what? 

i was attempting to cool it down a bit and be a bit serious for a min as i am genuinely worried about what will happen if and when our paths cross

as well as wanting to put a stop to the bullshit about harassing/following/stalking
it's fine to hate me of course. can even take a bit of telling off and correction from you now and again on political points but i am tired of the bullshit claims as mentioned.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> does it read like one? and for what?
> 
> i was attempting to cool it down a bit and be a bit serious for a min as i am genuinely worried about what will happen if and when our paths cross
> 
> ...


When our paths cross? I'll tell you now. There is no chance whatsoever of a row. None. Zero. I'll talk to you like everyone else at the table and if it looks like that's not working i'll remove myself. Stop being silly.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> When our paths cross? I'll tell you now. There is no chance whatsoever of a row. None. Zero. I'll talk to you like everyone else at the table and if it looks like that's not working i'll remove myself. Stop being silly.


thanks, that is a relief


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Yes, come, i will crush you.



Butchers Vs ddraig outside Bristol Bookfair


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.schnews.org.uk/stories/WHITE-PRIDE-WASHOUT-/



> “South Wales Antifascist Action had a 30-strong bloc and we opposed them every step of the way. It seemed like some kind of pathetic racist pub crawl facilitated by the police, who seemed content to turn a blind eye to all the harassment the NF were causing to Swansea residents. Officers could even be seen exchanging handshakes with NF supporters outside Static. It's really troubling that they would fraternise in this way with people who were shouting racist insults and threats of violence during the day,” said Al Brown.
> 
> “I don't think Unite Against Fascism can take any credit at all for the counter demonstration on Saturday. They took the fascists' bait and called off their demo, then ignored other groups who had assurances it was still happening. But SWAFA, Swansea Trades Council and a lot of interested local residents went ahead without them. We want to thank everyone who took part, whatever their background, because we know that true strength lies in diversity.”


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/38303892@N05/sets/72157643504145624/
Pippen looking pleased with himself in a couple of those


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> oooh well done, you may have some social weight after all!




No idea why you felt the need to post that gratuitous post, neither do  I understand anything about the above exchange, but sort yourself out FFS. No need for that kind of unnecessarily sneery idiocy.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> No idea why you felt the need to post that gratuitous post, neither do  I understand anything about the above exchange, but sort yourself out FFS. No need for that kind of unnecessarily sneery idiocy.


i am not sneering at you WoW, honestly
e2a how was it gratuitous? i suggest you read the last page again


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm letting it go -- but last night it read quite strangely, shall I say.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2014)

alleged event in Cardiff on Sunday 27 April but might be a ruse to split some people from Brighton


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2014)

> A SO-CALLED 'White Pride' demonstration held in Swansea has triggered an anti-fascist campaign with a simple message — you don't have to be white to be Welsh.


http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...tory-20951962-detail/story.html#ixzz2yg1Stfmj


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 13, 2014)

Good on them -- even feeling positive about the Post, which I normally dislike a lot, for publicising that


----------



## teqniq (Apr 23, 2014)

There looks to be something going on this sunday in Cardiff:



> WHERE? National Museum Cardiff
> WHEN? 12:30pm, this Sunday the 27th April.
> 
> "A racist "white pride" march has been called by people and organisations with links to the fascist National Front. This is a call out to all Anti racists, trade unionists and anti cuts activists, to oppose a divisive attack on ethnic minorities, women and the LGBT communities. Don't let the racists spread there racist lies like they have done two years in a row in Swansea, get down to the National Museum Cardiff at 12:30pm next Sunday the 27th April.
> SAY NO TO RACISM! JOIN THE PROTEST!"



https://www.facebook.com/events/231302300403025/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2014)

.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2014)

.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2014)

Cardiff today
150 antis maybe, no fash at museum
a few went past we think and 1 or 2 spotted at station
fucking uaf talking shit trying to tell me it was a uaf demo and talking to the plod etc


----------



## teqniq (Apr 27, 2014)

Well done for turning up, sorry it seems to have been a bit bollox


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2014)

nah was ok
knew they wouldn't turn up really
even the post on no parmesan was removed
sure they'll claim it as some victory tho!
uaf suggested people hang around for 15 mins when it was 2pm as that was the time fash said
15 mins!


----------



## nogojones (Apr 27, 2014)

It also give our side a chance to regroup after the Swansea fiasco


----------



## osterberg (Apr 28, 2014)

ddraig said:


> nah was ok
> knew they wouldn't turn up really
> even the post on no parmesan was removed
> sure they'll claim it as some victory tho!
> ...


 A group of us hung around till after three while the sound guy packed up his gear . 
Thought it was an ok turnout .
Nice to see the Cardiff left united for once . Makes a change .


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2014)

it was a good turnout
good that a couple of you stayed around

i did wonder why one of the speakers was talking to the plo and other cops so much, even checking what was written down at one point, all very cosy


----------



## shambler (Apr 30, 2014)

Not sure it deserves a thread of it's own, but I'd like to say well done to the citizens of Swansea for keeping out Farage 

http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...-city-centre/story-21035503-detail/story.html


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2014)

go on the good people of Swansea!


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2014)

South Wales british movement! 
taking kids on trips etc
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/welsh-far-right-group-under-fire-7169326


> A “poisonous” far-right group operating in the South Wales Valleys has come under fire after setting up a wing to recruit children.
> 
> Under the banner of Young Dragons, “white power” group the South Wales British Movement has been taking youngsters on away days to the beach at Porthcawl and Welsh beauty spots including Abergavenny and Caerphilly castles to build what they claim is their “ever-growing movement family”.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2014)

rethink racism project Swansea-based Ethnic Youth Support Team (EYST)

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/may/27/welsh-youngsters-rethink-racism-think-project 


> The Think Project has worked with 200 young people in two years. Anindependent evaluation published in January by academics Ted Cantle and Paul Thomas described it as "brave and necessary" and found it has a 90-95% success rate in changing participants' views. At the start of the course, for example, most young people believe that asylum seekers come to the UK to claim benefits; by the end most have learned otherwise.
> 
> Both Mort and Nijjer stress that, on the whole, the young people they work with are not racist, just lacking in knowledge. "They have probably missed a hell of a lot of school," explains Nijjer. "And those gaps in their education are being filled by the rubbish in the media about Muslims and asylum seekers and by the far right groups who are looking for vulnerable young people to recruit."


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2014)

25 October
they just can't help it, 5W


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2014)

^^ this Sat!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2014)

Luke Pippin (sp?)
nicked 2 or 3 mins after leaving pub


----------



## teqniq (Oct 25, 2014)

He looks like a nice sort. Just been reading about this on FB and Twitter. Well done for all who attended to let them know they are not welcome.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2014)

Can u pm the twitter links please?
Or post here
Ta


----------



## teqniq (Oct 25, 2014)

peteiwwcymru: Prince of Wales Wetherspoons Cardiff is hosting racist Welsh Alliance thugs this afternoon, refused to serve local antifascists. 

tombfowler: Photo report: "Protest in Cardiff city centre sees heavy police presence as groups demonstrate - @WalesOnline" http://t.co/7TgQznxbuj


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2014)

Good turnout for our side today fair play


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2014)

Cheers teqniq


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2014)

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2014/10/518577.html
http://dailywales.net/2014/10/27/welsh-alliance-find-no-welcome-in-cardiff


----------



## teqniq (Oct 29, 2014)

Not that I actually like the Prince of Wales anyway, dire pub...

Pubs to avoid: Prince of Wales, St Mary’s Street, Cardiff, welcomes fascists and turns away the opposition.



> Locals who turned out to defend Cardiff city centre against racists on Saturday were astonished to find a dozen of them drinking in the Prince of Wales pub at 81-83 St Mary’s Street. Tel: 029 2064 4449 facebook The J.D. Wetherspoon house refused service to a group of antifascists, had them ejected by police and threatened with arrest, the police proceeded to bar entry to anyone from the counter-demo, insisting it was the pub’s decision to serve fascists only!...


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2014)

Good to see a strong anti-fash presence






http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/protest-cardiff-city-centre-sees-7997403


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2014)

it was good, could still do with more, fash are still claiming they go where they want after having their 'march' re-routed 3/4 times and having their 'rally' outside the cop shop!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2014)

racist idiots try to disrupt peaceful march in Newport on weekend




http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/ne...c_Society_peaceful_march_in_Newport/?ref=mmsp



> Mubarak Ali, one of the organisers and secretary of the Islamic Society of Wales, said: “We want to make it clear that we have got nothing to do with ISIS, we are peaceful, law-abiding people, we respect Queen and country.
> 
> “The National Front did their best to cause trouble, they tried to spark things off but it wasn’t working. Our members totally ignored it, they were chanting louder.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2014)

there was/is meant to be a racist march in Newport on 21 Jan 
the video for it and 2 Welsh alliance fb pages have disappeared as allegedly a 'Merfyn Jones' has been arrested for horrific child abuse


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 11, 2014)

ddraig said:


> there was/is meant to be a racist march in Newport on 21 Jan
> the video for it and 2 Welsh alliance fb pages have disappeared as allegedly a 'Merfyn Jones' has been arrested for horrific child abuse


Been convicted mate - 13 rapes and 4 indecent assaults. 

(This couldn't be the case fingers was suggesting would make Rotherham and Rochdale look like a tea party could it?)


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2014)

thanks
yes thought been convicted but can't find news report so didn't want to chance it, just seen a pic of article


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2015)

the remnants of the Welsh Alliance (now that their peado leader is locked up) made an appearance in Newport yesterday
they had to hide among football fans and get police to help them leave one pub to go to another. police insisting they were footy fans despite white pride stickers etc being waved in the window and them banging windows and threatening people. 2 on their side managed to jump a well known anti and punch them in the mouth before running off, this was when they were in a crowd of footy supporters again. 
also the traditional giving it some from behind police lines.
they go where the police protect them


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2015)

and the 'white pride' gathering is apparently in Manchester this year and not Swansea


----------



## mr steev (Feb 11, 2015)

Golliwog hanger back in court

http://www.expressandstar.com/news/...eaching-criminal-anti-social-behaviour-order/


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2015)

https://southwalesanarchists.wordpr...antifascist-action-on-the-streets-of-merthyr/


----------

